# New Hav snaps at other Hav



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

We have the sweetest, friendliest, non confrontational Havenese named Zeus. And we recently rescued another Hav from a shelter. She had been hit by a car and had a broken femur. The shelter was just managing her pain until they could put her down but we scooped her up and she had surgery Wednesday to fix her femur. Now we are home and she is getting around as well as can be expected. We are slowly introducing Zeus and Cali. Zeus has been so wonderful around her but sometimes she snarls and snaps at him. Zeus just runs away and has never challenged ANY dog much less her. I'm really hoping her behavior is just because she has a bum leg and not because she does not like Zeus. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do to make this go a little smoother?


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Well we have been working with Zeus for months to not be painfully shy. We got him at 4 months old and he was terrified of EVERY dog, even our friends 4 pound Yorkie mix. He is now a pretty confident dog but he is never dominant. Truth be told, we only got her Sunday but Zeus is my world and anything that makes him unhappy makes me unhappy. I know I should give them time but I don't want Zeus to get hurt.


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Well he pretty much ignores her. Only a couple times a day does he even acknowledge her and he just slowly sniffs her.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

:welcome:Sounds like a problem for Dave, to me! Hopefully in the morning he'll check in and have some advice for you. Best of luck to you, and thank you for saving Cali!:cheer2:


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! It's going to be awhile before Cali can play Zeus' favorite game of Run Like Hell but we are hoping in a few months they can start to play together.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

amrileb7 said:


> Then he doesnt bother her,snIffing her like that is good.she is the one that's being a bad girl haha.
> Try do this:every time he gets close to her give her a treat,I mean give them both a treat,so she will see being next to Zeus as a nice experience and once again every time she growls at him you should let her know it's bad.
> With a little of patience and encouraging her good behavior with Zeus it just a matter of weeks for them to be one
> Its going to be easier since they are boy and girl.
> ...


I agree with your example of classical conditioning ,but not the punishing of the growl. The growl is meant as a warning. It's her warning system. Never punish a growl. But that is a good idea with the treats. Give them when either one of them approaches the other. Injured dogs can be defensive. These two need more time together , let them work it out for the most part, but reward them in each others presence.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

See...I knew we could count on Dave. He would be my go-to guy in any situation...


----------

